# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Glock 20 v. Sig Sauer P220

## AFPVet

I have both the Glock 20 and Sig Sauer P220 full size, but I was unsure about which one I liked the best. They are both awesome pistols, but I have noticed that the Glock has more capacity, more features, better functionality and ease of use—among others.... 

The Sig has a very well balanced and low profile; however, it lacks the Browning locking mechanism which I love about the Glock... I cannot ride the slide forward into full battery on the Sig; whereas, with the Glock I can  

The 10mm is magnum power in a full size autoloader with 15 rounds  Even though it is a little bigger than the Sig, I can easily conceal it under an over-shirt. I am looking forward to the Glock 20 Generation 4 which is supposed to be a little slimmer (like the short/slim frame G20). 

Controllability with the Glock 20 and full power Double Tap loads is superb—and feels just like the Sig—as long as you shoot heavier 180-200gr loads. 

Bottom line, while both the Sig P220 and Glock 20 are two outstanding pistols, I am going to have to choose the Glock 20 as the overall winner. Both the Germans and Austrians make sweet pistols!

----------


## archangel689

my cop friend will take the sig over any glock, he got rid of his glock for a sig.

the cz75b is my night stand gun and a kahr is my carry gun. The shotgun under the bed is a saiga.

----------


## osan

These are vanilla-chocolate issues, of course.  Whatever floats the boat better, and all that.

I have shot Glocks. Good reliable gun but they do not have the natural point of the SIGs - at least not for my hands.  None of the high caliber shooters I know like the Glocks.  One friend, a champion caliber IPSC sort, always says Glocks are great so long as you don't care whether you hit your target.  I partly share that opinion, but a lot of it is based in the ergonomics.  I do think the SIGs are more accurate out of the box in a machine rest.  My 220 is about 25 years old and I have heard that the quality of current production is not up to that of the older guns.  No idea whether it is true.  My 220 was absolutely dead on out of the box, whereas my P88 was shooting way low, which is why I never shoot it.  Rather keep it for collectors value than waste my time with 9mm anyway.  Never cared for that round.  I'd rather .40 Smith which, if properly loaded will get you 1580 fps with a 130 or 1150 gr, slug (don't recall which) with very manageable push.  That is hauling ass.

----------


## AFPVet

The P220 is one of the most accurate .45's right out of the box; however, it is really comparing apples to oranges when it comes to the Glock 20. With Double Tap Ammo, the 10mm shoots like a ray gun!

----------


## AFPVet

> These are vanilla-chocolate issues, of course.  Whatever floats the boat better, and all that.
> 
> I have shot Glocks. Good reliable gun but they do not have the natural point of the SIGs - at least not for my hands.  None of the high caliber shooters I know like the Glocks.  One friend, a champion caliber IPSC sort, always says Glocks are great so long as you don't care whether you hit your target.  I partly share that opinion, but a lot of it is based in the ergonomics.  I do think the SIGs are more accurate out of the box in a machine rest.  My 220 is about 25 years old and I have heard that the quality of current production is not up to that of the older guns.  No idea whether it is true.  My 220 was absolutely dead on out of the box, whereas my P88 was shooting way low, which is why I never shoot it.  Rather keep it for collectors value than waste my time with 9mm anyway.  Never cared for that round.  I'd rather .40 Smith which, if properly loaded will get you 1580 fps with a 130 or 1150 gr, slug (don't recall which) with very manageable push.  That is hauling ass.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread; however, I thought that it was important to point out that the newer Sig's are not made in Germany anymore; however, the used Sig that I bought awhile back has German parts (made in Germany). I heard that the P220's are now made in Exeter, NH. They made the German ones up until the early 2000's IIRC. Conversely, Glocks are still made in Austria. I am now looking at a generation 4 Glock 21. I do love my Sig though... it is one of the most accurate .45's out of the box and makes an excellent CCW.

----------


## ProIndividual

Sigs, in my experience, run hundreds or thousands of more rounds through them without jamming than glocks.

They also fire underwater

----------


## Toureg89

500$ glock 20 + 200$ barrel = ability to shoot 2 ammo types with the change of a barrel (ultimate shtf). 

800$ sig p220 + 300$ upper assembly to shoot 2 ammo types, only one of which is useful in shtf (.22lr is good for plinking however)

----------


## devil21

> The P220 is one of the most accurate .45's right out of the box; however, it is really comparing apples to oranges when it comes to the Glock 20. With Double Tap Ammo, the 10mm shoots like a ray gun!
> 
> The only issue that I have with the Glock 20 is the take down process.... It is a pain to retract the slide and disengage both take down leversas I have to push the grip of the pistol on my abdomen or leg while I am pulling back on the slide to disengage the levers.


You're doing it wrong.  Place your free hand around the gun like so:   thumb wrapped around and into the groove of the backstrap, 4 fingers gripping across the top of the slide at the rear sight, using the rear sight as an anchor for your fingers.  Using the leverage of your thumb, use your fingers to slide the slide backwards 1/8 of an inch.  Use fingers of other hand (I prefer middle and thumb) to pull the takedown lever down a little bit.  Release the slide and it should slide off.

Also a G20, usually loaded with DT Equalizer rounds (130gr jhp in front of a 100gr lead ball....nasty)
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AFPVet

Thanks devil, but I figured it out awhile back when I was experimenting with other ways of doing it lol. What they don't show you in the diagram is that your thumb is what pushes forward and then you pull back using your forefingers.

----------


## bg1654

Glock 29 owner here. The recoil of the 10mm 200g doubletap actually isnt that bad in the compact if you have the pinky extension. FBI loads are laughable. Any of you guys reload?

----------

